# Lesbian College RP



## Wolf22red (Aug 15, 2018)

I just read a comic and it gave me an idea for a RP. It would have a college setting and I'd RP as a Female Oryx. I'm wondering if any ladies would like to do a Lesbian RP with me. My Female Oryx Fursona is a nerd by the way so I'd kinda like a Dom or something for this RP.

I can't reply between 9:30 pm and 6:00 am Eastern Standard time.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Aug 15, 2018)

Hey! Nerds can be doms too ya know! >:V

Seriously though, good luck with your search.


----------



## Wolf22red (Aug 15, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Hey! Nerds can be doms too ya know! >:V
> 
> Seriously though, good luck with your search.



I didn't know that since in all the *ahem* Yiff and Hentai I've read with nerds has them beings subs and Lilly (my Oryx Fursona) is a sub.

Also thanks


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Aug 15, 2018)

Wolf22red said:


> I didn't know that since in all the *ahem* Yiff and Hentai I've read with nerds has them beings subs and Lilly (my Oryx Fursona) is a sub.
> 
> Also thanks


Anyone can be a Dom if they want to. Or a sub. Or both. 
The world is your oyster!


----------



## Wolf22red (Aug 16, 2018)

Anyone ? ☹


----------



## Sprite (Aug 19, 2018)

Were you looking for a girl to roleplay with or anyone with a female character?


----------



## Wolf22red (Aug 19, 2018)

Anyone with a Female Character would do


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 19, 2018)

Is it like a girl-only college?

And what's an Oryx, would that be the Taken King?


----------



## Wolf22red (Aug 19, 2018)

It is like an anatalope but with horns instead of antlers


----------



## Whimsycal (Aug 21, 2018)

Still looking?


----------



## Wolf22red (Aug 21, 2018)

Are you interested ?


----------



## Whimsycal (Aug 21, 2018)

Yup. Send you a message for more info


----------

